
Aviary - Creation on the fly - theoneill
http://a.viary.com/
======
bayareaguy
What is this supposed to be? This link takes me to a page with:

    
    
      Active Server Pages error 'ASP 0221' 
      Invalid @ Command directive 
      /apps/erroregg.aspx, line 1 
      The specified 'Page Language="C#" AutoEventWireup="true" Title="Error" ' option is unknown or invalid. 
      Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80004005' 
      [MySQL][ODBC 3.51 Driver]Unknown MySQL server host 'db1.plime.com' (11004) 
      /config.p, line 358

~~~
dualogy
This is funny. They have deployed an ASP.NET app to an IIS server supporting
only ASP classic. Brings up memories of good old ASP, back in the day. That
was real hacking just like QBasic. I loved it. And I wouldn't wanna go back...
:)

------
maxwell
Works for me. From first glance, seems like they're probably overextending
themselves... Adobe's whole product line as avian-named web apps?

------
gumbah
4 hours later: still an error... are WE supposed to create something here on
the fly?

